# AVR vs. pre / pro question



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all. Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between using an AVR as a pre/pro instead of using a straight pre/pro? I am guessing that if say the Marantz SR7005 is to be used as a preamp/processor, it should yield the same results as using the Marantz AV7005? As an added bonus you can use the amp section of the receiver shoud your amp get sick and need electrical attention? Am I wet here or does that make sense? Curious to see what you folks think.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is very little difference in quality these days and you get far more bang for buck using a receiver over a Pre/Pro. There are many receivers out there for under $1000 that will do just as well as a pre/pro costing twice as much.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Tony. It makes sense that an AVR as a pre/pro is much more flexible than a staright pre/pro. I was using my Yamaha Aventage 700 as a pre/pro, but it has decided it needs an exorcism!!  It has been in the shop twice for the same issue, it thinks a speaker is out of phase then it shuts down. While it is in the shop, an Integra 20.3 is "covering" and of course there are no issues! I was about to replace the Yammy as well as the NAD power amp then thought about a high end AVR like the Marantz to "play" with the NAD. By the way, second report on the Yammy is the same as the first ... tech is blaming a speaker, (center channel). Says he thinks the xover is running "hot" and forcing the shut down. I am not sure what to believe anymore other than get rid of the Yammy for cheap and move on. Thanks for your input!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly recommend An Onkyo 709 or Onkyo 809 from Accessories4less. They are the best receivers with pre outs right now for under $1200


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

IIRC you can completely disable the amp channels in the SR, essentially making it a pre/pro with none of the drawbacks of a receiver. Last I checked the AV was $1100 and the SR was $900 refurb from accessories for less. Go figure the AV would be more $$$...


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Ty, I figured as much. Makes sense to go with the receiver if there is not a lot of difference between an AVR and a Pre/Pro. Marantz makes more sense than anthing else, shoot, they made the class B listing in Stereophile!!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to put in a vote for Onkyo over Marantz. I owned the AV7005 for a couple of months but the Onkyo 5508 gave me a more dynamic movie experience and music was close. Maybe a slight nod to the Marantz for music but only for it's warmer sound.

I would actually wait for the Onkyo TX-NR818 which is due to be released soon. The least expensive receiver that includes Audyssey XT32 which is a big improvement over normal XT which the Marantz uses. The MSRP for the 818 is $1,199 but I am sure you can get it for less.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The big advantage if going with an Onkyo SSP is that you move up to Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT. As for the differences, I have never noticed any real differences in SQ. However, if absolutely dedicated to using Outboard Amplification, the heat reduction and lower Power Consumption are certainly a positive. If Outlaw has finally released their SSP, it offers XT32/SubEQ and certainly has piqued my interest as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with Tony and JJ for all the reasons posted. I have a Denon 3808 that i use simply for a processor and it still get's very warm (IMO) i do not think a straight pro would.:T


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

After dragging my feet for too long, I made a decision and made a purchase. BB did not have an SR7005 in stock but did have one SR6006. For a difference of $500 I said get me a 6006. Brought it home and what a difference. I was running an Integra 20.3 ... no comparison! I matched it to my NAD T955 and it sounds fabulous. Of course, with the savigs between the 7005 and 6006, I decided to replace the NAD with an Emotiva XP-5. It shipped today and I can't wait to hook it up! So far I love the Marantz! First thing I played was King Crimson's 40th anniversary release of "In the Court of the Crimson King", the 5.1 DTS version CD ... after listening to this for 40 years I thought I had heard it all, I have 2 different CD's and three different vinyl pressings ... I was wrong! There is information I have missed for 40 years!! The Marantz played it flawlesly. Next up was the video of Return To Forever at the Montreoux Jazz Festival ... I have seen these guys live, let me tell you, talk about feeling like you are there, Corea, Clarke, Dimiola and White sounded like they were in the family room, my own personal concert. Next was movies, blue ray, and Donnie Brasco kicked butt. The explosions in Brooklings Finest were amazing. I will be trying Tron The Legacy next. After just three days I am very happy with the 6006, let's see what happens when the Emmo gets in! Will report then.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the 6006. Combined with the XPA-5, it really should be a great combo. If you can up your budget a tad, Outlaw has the Model 7500 On Sale for $1499 and it runs circles around the XPA-5. The 7500 has dual 1.6 kVA Toroidal Transformers and 150,000uf of Filter Capacitance. By comparison the XPA-5 uses a single 1.2 kVA TT and 60,000uf of Filter Capacitance. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

